# A lump on the side of one of my minnows?



## Endofskull (Jul 3, 2011)

So I have a 2.5 gallon tank, and 4 minnows in it. Today, after doing a water change, I noticed a little bump on one of my minnow's side. It looks about the same color as his skin. What is it? What should I do about it?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A bump could be a number of things ranging from bacteria, virus, cancer, infection, or even just an injury or benign tumor. You will need to be more specific and try to provide pictures if you can.

Also, you will hear it from everyone, but your tank is way too small to keep more than 1 fish.


----------

